# Craftsman 2HP / #320.17543 with LED lights



## tonyp (Feb 9, 2007)

Never expected to think about buying a Sears router. But noticed they had the Bosch 1617 with the Craftsman label on it with red plastic instead of blue (#130.26620) And $30 cheaper! Their 2HP (320.17543) is remarkably similar to the PC 890 series. BUT! they added 3 LED lights in the base. Something I've been wanting for years. Seems like Makita's impact driver got people realizing LED's are handy and I think they should have been a standard item in routers and laminate trimmers for years. They also added a light to show it's plugged in and to me made an improvement in the height adjuster. It costs $109! That's about $150 cheaper than the PC890. Tried talking to PC which is now Dewalt and Sears tech, no help of course. Looked up parts diagrams on Sears and PC service centers and they are similar but not like the Bosch/Sears diagrams which are exact to the part number. Is it possible PC is making this? Where would they cut costs? Anybody own one? Even though it's cheaper I don't want to get all set up and have the thing crap out in 2 years or less. I like getting used to a good tool and having it last for years. Many thanks, Tony Pellegrino


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tony, When they brought out the 26620 a couple years ago it came in second place to the Bosch 1617. The one drawback is the Craftsman sub base plate. This only allows you to use the junk Craftsman plastic guide bushings.(A very poor choice) The 17543 is under discussion in another thread and is most likely built by PC.


----------



## tonyp (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Mike.


----------

